# Wanted pre war CWC/Roadmaster enclosed guard



## mrg (Jun 8, 2021)

Looking for a OG paint black & white pre war CWC/Roadmaster enclosed guard like the one pictured with no og paint, the second one pictured is the color I need but post war. MESSAGE ME with info as I don't always check this thread. I know I can easily paint one to match and probably will for now but the bike is og paint only missing the guard .


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 6, 2021)

I got one if your still looking for one!!


----------



## mrg (Oct 19, 2021)

Still looking for Original Paint prewar guard.


----------

